# Want a bigger Fridge/Freezer?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

A useful tip maybe. My 2002 Hobby 600 had a fridge/freezer which had a wheel arch cut out at the rear (Electrolux RM6270). I do not know if this is the original fridge but I assume so. 

I realized that a Dometic non-wheel arch model coupled with a rounded front would greatly increase the interior space. I was lucky to pick up a brand new RM7360 for £400 on ebay. I fitted it in about 20 mins (the gas and electrical connections were all in the same place). Voila! A 20% increase in internal volume!

I sold my old fridge for £360 on ebay! Result!!!

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jammy*

That is Jammy

TM


----------

